# Bubba Blade Review?



## TexasBoy79

Hey all, anyone own or have used a Bubba Blade fillet knife? Does it cut as well as they claim? Thinking about purchasing one but wanted to ask the 2Cool brain trust before i cough up 50 bucks.

Tight lines everyone...


----------



## Trouthunter

I'd be curious about that too. I"m sure tempted to buy one but like you said, $50 bucks?

TH


----------



## mbeard

*Bubba Knife*

i have both the 9 inch fillet and stiffie blades. I really like the handles and the feel of the knifes. However, when i first used them they were not as sharp as they advertised them to be. I used the fillet knife on all the bay species, trout, redfish, drum, etc. I found it to be too stif to fillet well.

I also use the stiffe model on the redfish and wasn't real happy with it.

I have use the stiffe model on butchering a hog and it did well after i sharpened it.

I don't fish offshore for the bit fish lilke they adverstise in their videos, but i suspect that either model would do well on the much larger fish when you might want the heft.

But like i said , i really like the handle design and feel of the knife. They need to make a little more flexible fillet style with a narrower blade.


----------



## Trouthunter

So mbeard you're saying don't buy the fillet knife if all we're going to use it for is trout, reds and flounder?

Thanks,

TH


----------



## mbeard

Trouthunter said:


> So mbeard you're saying don't buy the fillet knife if all we're going to use it for is trout, reds and flounder?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TH


For me the fillet knife did not work well on trout, slot reds or flounder. I went back to my fillet knife i got at the fishing show from the knife guy.


----------



## Trouthunter

My son surprised me with a Bubba Blade fillet knife as an early Father's Day gift and I got to use it a lot in Port Mansfield this past week.

I did hone the blade when I got it; It wasn't as sharp as I thought it should be when I took it out of the sheath but with just a few strokes through the Warthog it was shaving sharp.

It did a great job on both trout and reds and for me it had plenty of blade flex and the handle is just awesome.

It's a serious knife and sliced easily through trout reds and a poor puppy drum that decided it liked Sand Eel Jr's lol.

Well worth the money and I'm ordering another so we'll have two. 

I'm retiring my old Rapala; This knife is the real deal.

TH


----------



## water doc

Look at the 9 inch Dexter at Acadamy. It's what most of guides use for filleting trount, reds, etc. I have one and it's a great knife, but I mainly use my old faithful electric knife for most of my filleting.


----------



## Trouthunter

I have a 9" Dexter...somewhere; this knife is totally different doc.

TH


----------



## monkeyman1

After using an electric knife for a couple of years, I don't know why anyone would prefer any other...unless there was no electricity available. I have a couple of really fine custom made fillet knives I got as gifts...but I've never used them. Electrics are considerably easier to use and I waste less fish.


----------



## JpBonefish

*Bubba knife*

I bought three, one for the bayhouse, Sugarland Home and of course the boat. They are flat out the best. They are unstoppable in the kitchen and the smaller filet version is insane. I have turned on alot of friends, both fishermen and cooks on to these babies! Just pull the trigger and buy several.


----------



## TexasBoy79

Thanks for all the input guys...I think I may go ahead and try them and put an edge on it myself.


----------



## teamgafftop1

I've got both versions and, as stated, they aren't very sharp out of the box but I took care of that. They work great for many things, not just fish. If you are patient, you'll find them on sale at some point. I think I got both for close to what one normally costs.


----------



## Fishing4Life

teamgafftop1 said:


> I've got both versions and, as stated, they aren't very sharp out of the box but I took care of that. They work great for many things, not just fish. If you are patient, you'll find them on sale at some point. I think I got both for close to what one normally costs.


Where do U find these knifes on sale?


----------

